# Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 29, 2016)

Not sure but he's like a drug dealer.  I dont know if he gets high on his own supply but I know what he's selling...and yes, its baggies of pure racism


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?



maybe .... maybe not.... but he certainly plays one on the radio


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

What an absurd question.

Of course not.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 29, 2016)

aren't people without an education more likely to be racists?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

jillian said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?
> ...



Really Mz. FakeLawyer?

Care to back up your bullshit with actual examples?


----------



## The VOR (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?


For the right amount of money, he'll be whatever you want him to be.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> aren't people without an education more likely to be racists?



You mean Jillian?


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > aren't people without an education more likely to be racists?
> ...


just a generality. fairly sure there is a correlation there


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > aren't people without an education more likely to be racists?
> ...



no. we mean you.

but you can keep saying that if it makes you feel like less of a loser.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

I've listened for years.... I've never heard him ever say anything that could have been construed racist by any sane person.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

jillian said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?
> ...



Examples?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> just a generality. fairly sure there is a correlation there



Yet we have schools offering degrees in racism.

Ethnic studies, black studies, hispanic studies - all based on creating racism.

Your thesis fails.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

Rush goes a long way to hide his racism.  His executive producer since 2001 is an African American. Rush is such a disgusting racist that he hires an African American to produce his show just so that he can LIE and say he isn't racist, it's so transparent and obvious.



I'll bet he even hires women to work for his company just so he can lie and say he is not misogynist.  You know that when alt-right operatives hire and do good things for women and minorities, they just do it so they don't appear to be racist and misogynist, but they don't mean it...it's a necessary evil to them.

Because we all know he is a racist and a misogynist, we can all agree that anything he has ever said or ever will say is a LIE.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What an absurd question.
> 
> Of course not.



Yes absurd, but that has never stopped liberals from accusing anyone they disagree with as racist.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 29, 2016)

Is Barack "The Blamer" Obama a racist?
Most definitely.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Again, examples?  You of all people Ms. Faux Lawyer should know you can't go around labeling someone a racist without some pretty solid evidence.  So, again, examples?


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What an absurd question.
> ...



you live up to your screen name.

notice... it's only the angry white bigoted males who think the oxycontin junkie isn't at least playing a racist.


----------



## jillian (Sep 29, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> Is Barack "The Blamer" Obama a racist?
> Most definitely.





I suppose if you're a bigot you might think so. normal people know you're a moron.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Rush goes a long way to hide his racism.  His executive producer since 2001 is an African American. Rush is such a disgusting racist that he hires an African American to produce his show just so that he can LIE and say he isn't racist, it's so transparent and obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He went even so far as to let this man preside over his marriage.  Shameful!!!!   Racist!!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

jillian said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Examples?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

jillian said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Is Barack "The Blamer" Obama a racist?
> ...



Examples?


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I've listened for years


 shocking 





> I've never heard him ever say anything that could have been construed racist by any sane person.


again, shocking.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 29, 2016)

Of course he is, his head is not buried in Obama's ass.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I've listened for years
> ...



Examples of his racism?  Or, are you just like Faux Lawyer Jillian where you just repeat a lie long enough?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

RACIST!!!!!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

BIGOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blastoff (Sep 29, 2016)

Of course Rush is a racist.  He's disagreed with just about everything Barry has done or proposed and, as he warned before Barry was sworn in, during this administration anyone who disagreed in any way with the new president would be labeled a racist by the lefty scumbags.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Rush goes a long way to hide his racism.  His executive producer since 2001 is an African American. Rush is such a disgusting racist that he hires an African American to produce his show just so that he can LIE and say he isn't racist, it's so transparent and obvious.
> ...





Absolutely shameless to go that far just to hide your racism.  He even married females just to fake that he does not hate women.  Thankfully, we all see through his bullshit.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

blastoff said:


> Of course Rush is a racist.  He's disagreed with just about everything Barry has done or proposed and, as he warned before Barry was sworn in, during this administration anyone who disagreed in any way with the new president would be labeled a racist by the lefty scumbags.



RACIST!!!!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

blastoff said:


> Of course Rush is a racist.  He's disagreed with just about everything Barry has done or proposed and, as he warned before Barry was sworn in, during this administration anyone who disagreed in any way with the new president would be labeled a racist by the lefty scumbags.




You sound racist.

I didn't even realize how many Americans were racist until Barack ran for President.  Then tens of millions of Americans were outed as racist.   Thank GOD we now know that all of these people are racist.

I thought I hated OJ Simpson because he is a murderer....but now I know I was racist.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


I'm not here to educate libstains. I'm here for my own entertainment.
If you don't know examples by now, your foolish mind never will.
Look em up lazy ass.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Uh, I wasn't responding to you..... I was asking Jillian to give me examples of Limbaugh's racism.  Or yours for that matter.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Ok. I'll switch my response from you to her.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Rush goes a long way to hide his racism.  His executive producer since 2001 is an African American. Rush is such a disgusting racist that he hires an African American to produce his show just so that he can LIE and say he isn't racist, it's so transparent and obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



He's on his 4th marriage now isn't he. He is a male chauvinist like Trump.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Rush is a far right kook.  Of course he's racist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

jillian said:


> [
> 
> you live up to your screen name.
> 
> notice... it's only the angry white bigoted males who think the oxycontin junkie isn't at least playing a racist.




Dumb as a stump, FakeLawyer, You are SERIOUSLY stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Rush is a far right kook.  Of course he's racist.



The democrat unabridged dictionary defines "racist" as "A person who holds or advocates ideas that are contrary to the goals and aims of the party."


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Snerdly. nuff said.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?


Only people that think he is are racists themselves...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...




Exactly.  Anyone who has been divorced is a male chauvinist.  The more they are divorced, the more chauvinist they are.  That is an important cornerstone of liberalism.  Everybody knows that.  Liberals hate divorce.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2016)

Limbaugh is a Limbaughist.
He's opportunistic, narcissistic, driven by greed and avarice and a master of massaging facts to prove a point.
Before we discuss "racist", what statement of the POS actually triggered this Thread?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Rush goes a long way to hide his racism.  His executive producer since 2001 is an African American. Rush is such a disgusting racist that he hires an African American to produce his show just so that he can LIE and say he isn't racist, it's so transparent and obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James Golden has been his right hand man for years on end. But more importantly he's the Executive Producer of the show.

Not a hireling . AND Golden is a Senior Partner of Golden Creative Communications, LLC.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

The 20 Most Racist Things Rush Limbaugh Has Ever Said


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Rush goes a long way to hide his racism.  His executive producer since 2001 is an African American. Rush is such a disgusting racist that he hires an African American to produce his show just so that he can LIE and say he isn't racist, it's so transparent and obvious.
> ...


And makes sure the phone is ALWAYS off the hook.
And filters calls that make Rush sound like a liar.

BUT...he's doing his job.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a solution for those who shouldn't be paying attention to Rush.
Don't listen.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> The 20 Most Racist Things Rush Limbaugh Has Ever Said



Can you list some? Haternet is blocked by my filters, since it is a hate site.


----------



## mdk (Sep 29, 2016)

No, Rush isn't a racist.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > The 20 Most Racist Things Rush Limbaugh Has Ever Said
> ...



Pussy.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Rush is a far right kook.  Of course he's racist.


i believe there is a correlation there as well. also his upbringing in Cape Girardeau makes it fairly likely


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2016)

Also for those who think Rush is a POS...
Find out who is sponsors are and don't purchase their products.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Pussy.



So the shit on Haternet is so stupid, you won't post it?

Figures.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 29, 2016)

Why not ask if Rush is a freaking alien? Is the racist left aware that Rush's trusted call screener and close friend who he referred to as "Mr. Snerdley" was really a Black man named James Golden?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 29, 2016)

Look Rush Limbaugh is not a Democrat what a stupid question OP.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Pussy.
> ...



I won't spoonfeed you anything, you big pussy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> [
> 
> 
> I won't spoonfeed you anything, you big pussy.



You won't support your claims.

Another leftist blowhard.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

Is water wet.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 29, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> aren't people without an education more likely to be racists?



Just off the top of my head, Dr. Joseph Goebbels was quite educated.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 29, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Why not ask if Rush is a freaking alien? Is the racist left aware that Rush's trusted call screener and close friend who he referred to as "Mr. Snerdley" was really a Black man named James Golden?


Everyone knows it's Snerdley is the racist.  Who do you think made up the little song Barack the magic negro?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Is water wet.



The average IQ of the leftists here just dropped 20 points..


AND that's considering that Jillian is here.....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Why not ask if Rush is a freaking alien? Is the racist left aware that Rush's trusted call screener and close friend who he referred to as "Mr. Snerdley" was really a Black man named James Golden?




I believe this was referred to and explained in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Is water wet.
> ...



You can count to 20? Good for you, the other cons must be jealous. Here's a green star. When you can go all the way to 30 you get a gold star. 

Now, can you say your alphabet past kkk?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> You can count to 20? Good for you, the other cons must be jealous. Here's a green star. When you can go all the way to 30 you get a gold star.
> 
> Now, can you say your alphabet past kkk?



Herpaderp derpity derp?

Well said Comrade....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

Snerdly loves VAN HALEN....what kind of African American is he?  He is a cornball brother who betrays his roots.  He is an UNCLE TOM.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > You can count to 20? Good for you, the other cons must be jealous. Here's a green star. When you can go all the way to 30 you get a gold star.
> ...



Ok, slow down, use your words, you can do it.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



He is no better than Trump, some of the crap he has said about women.  Some men have to keep having the younger model.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Ok, slow down, use your words, you can do it.



LOL;

Jillian is dumb a s stump. You make her appear normal, by contrast.

You have an avatar of Sir Issac Newton, a devout Christian, whilst you are a foaming at the mouth bigot who hates Christians with a purple passion. Newton created the calculus, where you failed to master long division. Newton championed the scientific method while you are an AGW cultist promoting dogma (consensus) as the basis of science.

You are a joke, an ignorant fool spewing meme from the hate sites.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 29, 2016)

An individual does not have the power to practice racism.
Anything short of an entire country's government does not have the power.
The U.S. government does not practice racism.
Therefore racism does not exist in the U.S.

Liberals have twisted the definition of racism into prejudice and discrimination


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 29, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > aren't people without an education more likely to be racists?
> ...


you understand that a single example doesn't negate statistics, right?


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 29, 2016)

Nobody can know what's in a mans heart but he's skirted the line between acceptable and not...

Rush Limbaugh 'Racist Quotes' List


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

I think it's pretty easy to tell what's in Rush's heart -- hate.  Seething hate.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



When did we have three k's in the alphabet?  Or, are you just stuttering...??


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> I think it's pretty easy to tell what's in Rush's heart -- hate.  Seething hate.



Examples?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 29, 2016)

Seawytch said:


> Nobody can know what's in a mans heart but he's skirted the line between acceptable and not...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh 'Racist Quotes' List


You silly lemming, don't you know that word racist is meaningless do to political correctness... dolt


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

Seawytch said:


> Nobody can know what's in a mans heart but he's skirted the line between acceptable and not...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh 'Racist Quotes' List



Most of those are cited as having no source......  some of them, well, they're pretty funny.  Racist, no way.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> I think it's pretty easy to tell what's in Rush's heart -- hate.  Seething hate.



And we see what's in your head.

Air.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's pretty easy to tell what's in Rush's heart -- hate.  Seething hate.
> ...



Listen to any of his radio shows.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Yes.. yes I do.  So, examples?


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Speaking of Satan...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

Penelope said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Exactly, kind of like Mr. Huma Abedin.  He likes the youngest model.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Speaking of Satan...



That's a comedy sketch you know.. right?


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Satan...
> ...



Um, yes, lol dumbass.  Hicks was a stand up comedian (the guy in my avatar)


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

It's just beyond the pale to try to prove you are not racist by hiring an executive producer that is African American in 2001.

He's had an African American Exec Producer for 15 years just to try to hide his racism.  That is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## 320 Years of History (Sep 29, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?



Does it matter if he is?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



So, what's your point?  Hicks did a bit about Limbaugh therefore Limbaugh is a racist?

RACIST!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 29, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why not ask if Rush is a freaking alien? Is the racist left aware that Rush's trusted call screener and close friend who he referred to as "Mr. Snerdley" was really a Black man named James Golden?
> ...



Liberals in Los Angeles made up that song not Rush or Mr. Snerdley. The vast majority of the content on Rush show is simply them repeating something published by the MSM or said by some Democrat in congress.

One of the things Rush loves to do is quote something from the MSM, the idiots in the MSM immediately freak out thinking Rush made it up, then the following day he laughs at the fools. His version of pull my finger and they fall for it every time.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Um, no actually, dumbshit, it's just a funny bit I try to post in every single Rush Limbaugh thread here.  Has nothing to do with his racism.  Give it a listen, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 29, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Indeed.

You realize that stats can be manipulated to fit the views of the statistician, right?


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I've listened for years.... I've never heard him ever say anything that could have been construed racist by any sane person.


Well, by his OWN definition of a racist, your MessiahRushie IS a racist.

March 19, 2007
RUSH:  *These people are racists. You know, the racists in our society*, Ted, are these white liberals.  *They're the ones that notice your skin color before anything else, and they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.*  It's those people doing this. *It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*

January 14, 2008
RUSH:    *The black guy* is attacking Mrs. Clinton!  That would be Obama

August 20, 2008
RUSH:   You know, it's just that you can't hit the girl. I don't care how far feminism has taken us, you can't hit the girl, and you can't criticize* the little black man child*, you just can't do it because it's not right, it's unfair, he's such a victim. 

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "*As a Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said.  He didn't say it, but -- anyway

May 2, 2007
RUSH:   *I don't look at Barack Obama and say, "Is he black enough?"*

January 16, 2007
RUSH :  And for Barack Obama, a -- well, *he's a half-minority* --

September 22, 2008
RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't vote for Obama because he's black, and --* but he's not black.* Do you know he has not one shred of African-American blood? He doesn't have any African -- that's why when they asked whether he was authentic, whether he's down for the struggle. *He's Arab*. You know, he's from Africa. He's from Arab parts of Africa. He's not -- his father was --* he's not African-American*. The last thing that he is is African-American.

September 16, 2009
RUSH:  Obama is not black to me. 

Jan 31, 2011 
*RUSH:  * Where is the appreciation in the radical capitals of the Middle East for* our boy* president who was so apologetic and so understanding and so promising and assuring that never again would the United States be a bully in that part of the world?

January 13, 2010
CALLER:  Hello, Rush.  I just got a quick explanation needed from you. * You claim that Bill Clinton made a racist comment by saying that Kennedy was voting for Obama because he was black.  But you said the exact same words about Colin Powell voting for Obama because he was black.*

RUSH: * That's right.*

CALLER: * So is your comment racist, too?*

*RUSH:  I was saying it about a black guy -- a "light-skinned" black guy "without a Negro dialect," but nevertheless, I'm still saying it about a black guy. *


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 29, 2016)

It seems in the minds of some people all one has to do to be labeled a racist is not agree with them.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 29, 2016)

He is a white man who speaks his mind so OF COURSE! A racist used to be someone who hated black people,now a racist is someone who doesn't hate whites!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> [
> 
> When did we have three k's in the alphabet?  Or, are you just stuttering...??



isaacnewton thinks 2+2=green


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

Seawytch said:


> Nobody can know what's in a mans heart but he's skirted the line between acceptable and not...
> 
> Rush Limbaugh 'Racist Quotes' List



So basically, even far left Snopes acknowledges that the shit on hate sites like Alternet is false.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> I think it's pretty easy to tell what's in Rush's heart -- hate.  Seething hate.



How can you see into the heart of another with your head shoved firmly up your ass?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 29, 2016)

I am pretty sure every single person in Congress other than HARRY REID is racist because almost all of them overrode the Obama veto.

Nothing but racism.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 29, 2016)

jillian said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yippee, you're #102, keep those original post coming doll face.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2016)

The VOR said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Is Rush Limbaugh a racist?
> ...



I hear he truly loves Dominican Rent Boys, though.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> I am pretty sure every single person in Congress other than HARRY REID is racist because almost all of them overrode the Obama veto.
> 
> Nothing but racism.



Naw, that just makes them cowards.  They passed a bad law because it was popular.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2016)

The 20 Most Racist Things Rush Limbaugh Has Ever Said

Yup. He's racist.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 30, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


LOL...Truthmatters, is that you?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 30, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



I did.. It was funny.  Now, back to my question, do you have examples of Rush Limbaugh being racist?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 30, 2016)

blastoff said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The VOR said:
> ...



Whatever happened to TM????


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> The 20 Most Racist Things Rush Limbaugh Has Ever Said
> 
> Yup. He's racist.




Snopes refuted your Hate Site list.

Keep up Stalin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2016)

blastoff said:


> [
> 
> LOL...Truthmatters, is that you?



JoeB Stalin isn't NEARLY as smart as Truthiness Matters.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 30, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Whatever happened to TM????




Hmmmm, who around here is a hyper-partisan with an IQ well below 30?

SYTFE..


----------



## blastoff (Sep 30, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Unfortunately I think the powers that be finally banned her forever.  Too bad as she was a great beacon of lefty stupidity and lunacy.  And not to mention a...lair!!!


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 30, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Already posted in this thread.  Try to keep up, slow poke.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 30, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to TM????
> ...



lol, I've only been here since June and I'm already living rent-free in your head.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's racists are liberal left by every measure. BLM as an example, black women's forum black congressional group on and on and on. Minority's will not do better in America until they dump the race crap and get on with their lives.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I've listened for years.... I've never heard him ever say anything that could have been construed racist by any sane person.



Take that bone out of your nose and call me back.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

blastoff said:


> Of course Rush is a racist.  He's disagreed with just about everything Barry has done or proposed and, as he warned before Barry was sworn in, during this administration anyone who disagreed in any way with the new president would be labeled a racist by the lefty scumbags.



Link(s)?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



This is funny ---- before I opened the nested quote all that shows is

"Is Barack "The Blamer" Obama a racist?
Most definitely"​
Followed by you going:

"Examples?"​
and for the briefest moment I thought you had gone all nonpartisan-evenhanded and shit.  

When can I expect my new keyboard?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2016)

LOL, four pages and still not one shred of proof that Rush is a racist.

He isn't a racist, he is against liberalism.  He's also willing to acknowledge statistical differences between different groups of people. 

Rush specializes in exposing liberals for the hypocritical sacks of shit they are.  The left's only coping mechanism is to believe he is a racist thus everything he ever says can be dismissed as racist hate speech.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2016)

theHawk said:


> He isn't a racist, he is against liberalism.



He's in the wrong country then, because Liberalism invented it.
Perhaps he should find one more to his liking.  I understand he likes the DR.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 1, 2016)

theHawk said:


> LOL, four pages and still not one shred of proof that Rush is a racist.


Except for my post where I quoted your MessiahRushie's own definition of a racist and then all HIS own quotes that fit his OWN definition.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, four pages and still not one shred of proof that Rush is a racist.
> ...



Wrong, your post did nothing to show Rush is racist.  Making fun of idiotic liberals that base everything on race isn't racist, it's showing how stupid they are.  Then you claim he is doing the same by using the term "black man", when that isn't the same thing.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 2, 2016)

theHawk said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


And there you have it folks, when their MessiahRushie fulfills his very own definition of a racist with numerous quotes, the racist DittoTards still deny he is a racist.


----------

